# Poor Man’s Lobster  (SV Experiment)



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2018)

*Poor Man’s Lobster * (SV Experiment)

Well I gotta post this even though it wasn’t a total success:

I’ve done Poor Man’s Lobster in the past with Great results. They were put in a Pot with Water, Salt, and sugar, brought to boil & then to simmer, etc, etc etc.
However I decided to try a new way, incorporating my Sous Vide Supreme, so the following was my results:

First I got the cheapest Frozen Fish I could find (Whiting), and put them in the freezer until a time came when Mrs Bear wasn’t gonna be here, because she doesn’t eat fish or seafood.
Then the day came, so the day before & got it out & thawed it out.
Then I rinsed it off & began to dry it with paper towels, and I noticed it took a ton of Paper towels, because the flesh side of these fish was like a Sponge. They were completely saturated with water, but not being a quitter, I continued to squeeze them all out the best I could.
Then I put them in two vacuum bags, so I could keep then in one layer.
I had SV’d Catfish one time before frying, and they came out great, so I used the same 140° for 1 hour on these too.
Then I removed them from the bags, patted dry, and put them in a foil pan & into my Toaster Oven with a little melted butter.
After about 20 minutes on Broil, I removed them from the oven, splashed some more melted Butter on them & ate them.

They tasted fine, but were very mushy, just like they were after Thawing them out, before I even started this whole thing.
So I figured the method was fine, but I gotta try it with some decent fish next time, and not these skinny sponges.

This one won't be going into my Step by Step Index, and I won't be buying any more " Pacific Whiting".

Well you don’t know if you don’t try.


Bear



7 Little Whiting Fillets:







Racked & Ready for the Sous Vide:






Going in the Toaster Oven with a little Butter:






Fresh out of Toaster Oven with the rest of the Butter---Ready to eat:


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2018)

Sounds like if you would have skipped the SV part & just broiled them or fried them in lemon & butter, they might have been real good.
Oh well we all have our days where the wrong decision is made. I know I sure have a bunch of them!
Al


----------



## gary s (Apr 30, 2018)

A Like for the Info.  Sometimes it just doesn't turn out, But you'll never know if
you don't try. Lord I have some Flops !!

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Sounds like if you would have skipped the SV part & just broiled them or fried them in lemon & butter, they might have been real good.
> Oh well we all have our days where the wrong decision is made. I know I sure have a bunch of them!
> Al




Nope, These were bad from the start. My bad decision was not tossing them sooner.
Mrs Bear got them because they were only $2.99, and everything else was $7.99 or more. :eek:
I was excited until I opened the bag & saw them.
If they would have smelled a little stronger I would have tossed them before doing anything to them.
The only reason I attempted it, once I saw them thawed out was Mrs Bear wasn't home & I didn't have anything else thawed out.
No more Frozen Pacific Whiting.
I gotta try this same thing with Catfish, Flounder, Striped Bass, or some other real fish.

Bear


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 30, 2018)

noticed it took a ton of Paper towels
----
You know something is not right when paper towels to dry the fish cost more than the fish itself. :-)


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2018)

gary s said:


> A Like for the Info.  Sometimes it just doesn't turn out, But you'll never know if
> you don't try. Lord I have some Flops !!
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Yeah--The process worked Great--Now I can't wait to get some decent fish to do this same thing with.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 30, 2018)

Get some walleye or perch John, thats what we make poorman shrimp out of around here. Walleye opens around here this saturday..


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 30, 2018)

Walleye and perch where i live cost more than lobster.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> noticed it took a ton of Paper towels
> ----
> You know something is not right when paper towels to dry the fish cost more than the fish itself. :)




Exactly!!
These Mushy fish reminded me of when my Snowblower chute fills up & blocks up with "Slush". If you grab it to knock it out, your gloves get completely soaked in a second, just like you reached into a bucket of cold water.

Bear


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 30, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Walleye and perch where i live cost more than lobster.


Really, We're not that far apart, but I guess living near one of the best walleye lakes in the northeast helps get it at a reasonable price.. about a couple beers a pound.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 30, 2018)

danmcg said:


> Really, We're not that far apart, but I guess living near one of the best walleye lakes in the northeast helps get it at a reasonable price.. about a couple beers a pound.


Rubbing more salt into wound? Beer too is cheaper south of the border.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 30, 2018)

I don't know Bear, you did eat them and said they tasted fine. So at least they didn't wind up in the trash(like a couple of my past cooks). Maybe putting them on a cooling rack in a cookie sheet with some weight on them would have helped dry them out a little more. What's that old saying "Nothing ventured, Nothing gained".

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## dls1 (Apr 30, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your outcome Bear, but I'm pretty certain I know what the culprit was; *Sodium tripolyphosphate (STPP/STP).
*
Many sea food products, Pacific whiting included, from mass production factory ships that are often out to sea for weeks at a time, and are fully harvested and processed at sea, are treated with a solution of water and sodium tripolyphosphate, which preserves them as soon as they are harvested, after which they're frozen. This treatment helps preserve the product, but it also causes the product to gain and retain a lot more water weight. In some cases, the additional water weight gain can be as high as 20%-25%.

Though it's not required, sodium tripolyphosphate may have been included as an "ingredient" on the package of the fish, which you probably no longer have. For better results in the future, reject any any product that has that listed on the package.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 30, 2018)

I can see the stpp being a problem . I've bought frozen swai filets that I used a roll of paper towels , to try to dry them out . I grilled them hot and fast , come out good , but alot of moisture gets " boiled " off .


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2018)

danmcg said:


> Get some walleye or perch John, thats what we make poorman shrimp out of around here. Walleye opens around here this saturday..



Yup---I would have listed them, but legal Walleyes are kinda rare in our fishing haunts.
Bear Jr & his wife were catching some very nice Yellow Perch a couple years ago, but he's been so busy with his Tower business that they haven't been doing much fishing. I'm gonna have to do some Trolling at Giant.

Bear



atomicsmoke said:


> Walleye and perch where i live cost more than lobster.



Most of the fish in my stores are getting like that too.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2018)

danmcg said:


> Really, We're not that far apart, but I guess living near one of the best walleye lakes in the northeast helps get it at a reasonable price.. *about a couple beers a pound.*



Can't Beat that Price for Walleyes!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2018)

dls1 said:


> Sorry to hear about your outcome Bear, but I'm pretty certain I know what the culprit was; *Sodium tripolyphosphate (STPP/STP).
> *
> Many sea food products, Pacific whiting included, from mass production factory ships that are often out to sea for weeks at a time, and are fully harvested and processed at sea, are treated with a solution of water and sodium tripolyphosphate, which preserves them as soon as they are harvested, after which they're frozen. This treatment helps preserve the product, but it also causes the product to gain and retain a lot more water weight. In some cases, the additional water weight gain can be as high as 20%-25%.
> 
> Though it's not required, sodium tripolyphosphate may have been included as an "ingredient" on the package of the fish, which you probably no longer have. For better results in the future, reject any any product that has that listed on the package.




Sounds like that could be the problem.
I still had the big bag in the freezer, with just a little in the bottom, so I looked all over both sides. No mention of the STPP anywhere.
The only reason I still have the bag is if I throw it in the Dumpster in back of Bear Jr's Shop, the Raccoons will be Dumpster Diving like Crazy. I have to wait until the night before trash pick-up.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (May 1, 2018)

Bear, Danmcg is right about yellow perch, you need to get junior out there to get you a mess of perch fillets for your next batch !


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I don't know Bear, you did eat them and said they tasted fine. So at least they didn't wind up in the trash(like a couple of my past cooks). Maybe putting them on a cooling rack in a cookie sheet with some weight on them would have helped dry them out a little more. What's that old saying "Nothing ventured, Nothing gained".
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
Yeah--They needed something like a good grilling to Dry them out, but I had my Taste buds set on some Poor Man's Lobster with Butter. (One Track Mind & Belly)
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (May 2, 2018)

Well, not everything works out as we might like it to.
I'm wondering about method. I caught this little blurb in this video when looking around at Smoked Salmon methods.
(Of course I realize there is a BIG difference in the two species.)
But I also know a wet pound of cabbage yields more profit than a dry pound of cabbage. (So a pound of Whiting saturated with water might only yield 10-12 ounces of meat. And mushy meat.)
Maybe they slow freeze your particular brand of whiting so it sucks up water, then deep freeze it?
Anyway, something fishy with fish saturated with water. Especially when sold by the pound.o_O
I wouldn't give up, but I wouldn't buy that brand or source again. And definitely let the store know, and know why.
You know what you like. And mushy fish isn't it.

What about making a fish chowder with the Raccoon bait?;)


----------



## dls1 (May 2, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Sounds like that could be the problem.
> I still had the big bag in the freezer, with just a little in the bottom, so I looked all over both sides. No mention of the STPP anywhere.
> The only reason I still have the bag is if I throw it in the Dumpster in back of Bear Jr's Shop, the Raccoons will be Dumpster Diving like Crazy. I have to wait until the night before trash pick-up.
> 
> Bear



I can almost guarantee you that STPP was the problem. Those giant factory fishing ships can be out to sea for weeks at a time and everything they catch is treated with an STPP soak. In theory, that shouldn't be a problem if used appropriately but, when the final product is destined for the U.S., it's not uncommon for the producers to use excessive amounts of STPP. It artificially pumps up the weight of the fish and that added water artificially impacts the cost. Also, as you experienced, it leads to a less than desirable final product.

As I mentioned before, the U.S. FDA has no regulations regarding disclosing the addition of STPP as an ingredient on the packaging. Some of the more reputable producers do so voluntarily, but they're few and far between. Additionally, unlike the EU, Canada, and several other countries, the FDA has no regulations on limits of usage. The simply say that the use of STPP is generally regarded as safe (GRAS) if used properly, whatever that means. 

The article linked below might give you a little more insight on the use of STPP>


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2018)

dls1 said:


> I can almost guarantee you that STPP was the problem. Those giant factory fishing ships can be out to sea for weeks at a time and everything they catch is treated with an STPP soak. In theory, that shouldn't be a problem if used appropriately but, when the final product is destined for the U.S., it's not uncommon for the producers to use excessive amounts of STPP. It artificially pumps up the weight of the fish and that added water artificially impacts the cost. Also, as you experienced, it leads to a less than desirable final product.
> 
> As I mentioned before, the U.S. FDA has no regulations regarding disclosing the addition of STPP as an ingredient on the packaging. Some of the more reputable producers do so voluntarily, but they're few and far between. Additionally, unlike the EU, Canada, and several other countries, the FDA has no regulations on limits of usage. The simply say that the use of STPP is generally regarded as safe (GRAS) if used properly, whatever that means.
> 
> The article linked below might give you a little more insight on the use of STPP>





Absolutely I agree that it had to be what happened here.
In my earlier reply I meant to say that you were right about them not having to disclose the use of the STPP.
Like I said, No more Pacific Whiting coming to the Bear Den, and I'll tell Mrs Bear to look for STPP in any other Fish I tell her to check out for me, and to avoid it.
Thanks for the Info, dis1.
Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I can see the stpp being a problem . I've bought frozen swai filets that I used a roll of paper towels , to try to dry them out . I grilled them hot and fast , come out good , but alot of moisture gets " boiled " off .




Thank You!!
Yup---I'm sure a Good Grilling would have helped, but I'm going to totally avoid the skinny little things.
They were only about 2" wide at the widest point, less than 5/8" Thick at the widest point, and these all ran between 8" and 10" long. I figured if I were to grill them, there would have been nothing left anyway.
No Wonder they were only $2.99 per pound !!!
It was my fault---I saw the ad & told my "Super-Shopper" to get me a bag of them!!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (May 2, 2018)

John , I agree . If they were that small , that much could stick to the grill ! 
I'm not against stpp . I can see were it's not a good use in fish . It holds so much moisture . I have used it in hams , and just added it to a batch of hot dogs I did . Fantastic results .


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> John , I agree . If they were that small , that much could stick to the grill !
> I'm not against stpp . I can see were it's not a good use in fish . It holds so much moisture . I have used it in hams , and just added it to a batch of hot dogs I did . Fantastic results .




Yeah, I know I saw Dave recommends it for some things, because I told him I used a lot of STP in my 62 Lancer, when I was a Kid. LOL

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (May 3, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Yeah, I know I saw Dave recommends it for some things, because I told him I used a lot of STP in my 62 Lancer, when I was a Kid. LOL
> 
> Bear


LOL ,, push button transmission ?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, Danmcg is right about yellow perch, you need to get junior out there to get you a mess of perch fillets for your next batch !




Yeah, I wish!!!
He's really been busy with his Tower Business, and he just bought another property with a much bigger shop (13,000 Sq Ft), so now they'll be busy fixing the place up & moving all his Tower Stuff.
And the closest Good Yellow Perch lakes to us are Tobyhanna, Peck's, Shohola, and Fairview, and they're all at least 1 1/2 hours away.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> LOL ,, push button transmission ?




No---Actually this one was 3 on the Tree when My Brother gave it to me, when he went to 'Nam.
Then I put it on the floor, but had to put it in backwards, due to the linkage rod spacing.
That made the Shift Pattern exactly opposite of normal (1st gear = Front to Left, etc.)

Bear


----------



## ravenclan (May 3, 2018)

I think i am goin to try this with some salmon and the imitation crab meat. i love the butter "taste" that mixes with the fish


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Well, not everything works out as we might like it to.
> I'm wondering about method. I caught this little blurb in this video when looking around at Smoked Salmon methods.
> (Of course I realize there is a BIG difference in the two species.)
> But I also know a wet pound of cabbage yields more profit than a dry pound of cabbage. (So a pound of Whiting saturated with water might only yield 10-12 ounces of meat. And mushy meat.)
> ...




Thank You Sonny!!
I think it's pretty much like dis1 said, but the extra weight is definitely a big plus for them.

I try not to get the Coons going in the Dumpster, because they scare some people who get too close & they start rattling around in there. And if it's not too full, I gotta put a board or something in it so they can climb out.
They're quite a PITA around here, and I no longer have the heart to shoot them all.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (May 3, 2018)

I use a slingshot. Not lethal, but they move on.
Last one was wall walking. I poked it in the butt (Eventually. I'm a terrible shot with my slingshot) with a Palm Nut and it hissed and went on down beside the wash behind us. I think it got the message. It was a small one.
I haven't seen any for a while now. But a family of them use to live in the Cyprus Trees next door. One was huge.
I try to live with Nature... at a distance. ;)
Except Ravens. I always try and scare off Ravens. Obnoxious bass turds. :mad:
Ah well, today the smoker is goin with this months load of salmon pieces. And I still have two from last month in the freezer! I'm ahead of the curve!

Now I found somethin I think the two of us might like a lot.
Poor Man's Lobster.
I think I have some sort of "white fish" I could try this with around here. Maybe some of that flounder I was floundering around with?
Is that kind of like what you were hoping to do?:)


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I use a slingshot. Not lethal, but they move on.
> Last one was wall walking. I poked it in the butt (Eventually. I'm a terrible shot with my slingshot) with a Palm Nut and it hissed and went on down beside the wash behind us. I think it got the message. It was a small one.
> I haven't seen any for a while now. But a family of them use to live in the Cyprus Trees next door. One was huge.
> I try to live with Nature... at a distance. ;)
> ...




Yes, but this was a completely different way of doing it. (using SV & Broiler instead of Boiling water & a Broiler)

As for the regular way, I would say the Best Poor Man's Lobster I ever made was with Striped Bass from a mile or so from the Statue of Liberty.
Flounder was good too.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2018)

ravenclan said:


> I think i am goin to try this with some salmon and the imitation crab meat. i love the butter "taste" that mixes with the fish



I don't think Salmon is too good as PM Lobster.
However Shrimp & Imitation Crab Meat Sautéed in Butter have always been a Great Lobster Impostor for me.
When I was younger & Hanging out at Bars, I would often get an order of "You-Peel-ums" to go. Then take it home, peel them, throw a couple hunks of Butter in a bowl with them, and Nuke them just until the Butter melts. Tastes Just Like Lobster Tail !!

Bear


----------

